# Re-setting a garage door opener



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a garage door opener that needed its battery replaced, so I did. Now it doesnt seem to want to work
I know some garage doors can have their remotes reset. Anyone know about how to do this?
Or any other trouble shooting tips?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

What brand is the opener? 
How old is the opener? 
Do you have other remotes that work?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Many of them have a reset button under the light cover on the main unit. Sometimes you just need to press the reset button, then press the remote within 20 seconds or something, sometimes it's more complicated.

Best bet is to google a manual for you brand and model number, or post it here to see if someone can help

If it was me, i would test your new battery or swap in a "known good one" just to rule out the simplest possible solution


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

out of my experience with gate openers, go for biggest baddest battery your opener can tolerate. 

but indeed, your best bet is to look up manual online. 

never realized they have battery operated garage door openers, though it does make sense for power outages. my gate runs 200 cycles on battery if so needed. but it came with a dinky little 12V battery, and all I had was hassle, until I swapped it for full blown marine deep cycle battery. been few years, not a prob..


----------



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> Many of them have a reset button under the light cover on the main unit. Sometimes you just need to press the reset button, then press the remote within 20 seconds or something, sometimes it's more complicated.
> 
> Best bet is to google a manual for you brand and model number, or post it here to see if someone can help
> 
> If it was me, i would test your new battery or swap in a "known good one" just to rule out the simplest possible solution


yeah, battery is ok. Little light on the main unit flashes away when the remote is pushed, but nothing happens. So its obviously receiving a signal, it just doesnt know what to do with it...


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

_I have a garage door opener that needed its battery replaced

_so was it a garage door opener battery, or garage door opener REMOTE battery?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

you need to re-synch garage door OPENER and opener REMOTE now. on mine, i put opener into learning mode, and press and hold open button on remote, with remote about 3-4 inches away from opener. light on opener flashes then turns solid, and that's it.


----------



## BigMack (Aug 11, 2011)

On a lot of these doors,all you do is press the botton reset button,on your opener, till light comes on,now hold your remote towards the light,and press your remote button four times.This will reprogram your remote.Should work;Mack


----------

